# Upgrade 9.1 to 9.3 Panic During Ports Re-build



## tuaris (Nov 21, 2014)

I have upgraded my OS from 9.1-RELEASE to 9.3-RELEASE using `freebsd-update`.  I am currently at the step where I am rebuilding all my ports with `portmaster -af`.  Unfortunately, this is causing a kernel panic during the process.

This is what I am able to find in /var/log/messages:


```
Nov 21 07:21:15 <user.notice> saturn pkg: x264-0.136.2358_4 deinstalled
Nov 21 07:21:16 <user.notice> saturn pkg-static: x264-0.136.2358_4 installed
Nov 21 07:23:08 <user.notice> saturn pkg: texi2html-5.0_1,1 deinstalled
Nov 21 07:23:12 <user.notice> saturn pkg-static: texi2html-5.0_1,1 installed
Nov 21 07:28:57 <user.notice> saturn pkg: ffmpeg-2.3.5_1,1 deinstalled
Nov 21 07:29:05 <user.notice> saturn pkg-static: ffmpeg-2.3.5_1,1 installed
Nov 21 07:29:33 <user.notice> saturn pkg: ffmpegthumbnailer-2.0.8_3 deinstalled
Nov 21 07:29:35 <user.notice> saturn pkg-static: ffmpegthumbnailer-2.0.8_3 installed
Nov 21 07:30:47 <user.notice> saturn pkg: gnupg1-1.4.18_1 deinstalled
Nov 21 07:30:49 <user.notice> saturn pkg-static: gnupg1-1.4.18_1 installed
Nov 21 07:31:27 <user.notice> saturn pkg: libgd-2.1.0_4,1 deinstalled
Nov 21 07:31:28 <user.notice> saturn pkg-static: libgd-2.1.0_4,1 installed
Nov 21 07:31:56 <user.notice> saturn pkg: libXmu-1.1.2_2,1 deinstalled
Nov 21 07:31:57 <user.notice> saturn pkg-static: libXmu-1.1.2_2,1 installed
Nov 21 07:32:17 <user.notice> saturn pkg: libXp-1.0.2_2,1 deinstalled
Nov 21 07:32:19 <user.notice> saturn pkg-static: libXp-1.0.2_2,1 installed
Nov 21 07:32:44 <user.notice> saturn pkg: libXpm-3.5.11_2 deinstalled
Nov 21 07:32:46 <user.notice> saturn pkg-static: libXpm-3.5.11_2 installed
Nov 21 07:33:28 <user.notice> saturn pkg: libXaw-1.0.12_2,2 deinstalled
Nov 21 07:33:29 <user.notice> saturn pkg-static: libXaw-1.0.12_2,2 installed
Nov 21 07:33:50 <user.notice> saturn pkg: libXrender-0.9.8_2 deinstalled
Nov 21 07:33:51 <user.notice> saturn pkg-static: libXrender-0.9.8_2 installed
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.info> saturn syslogd: kernel boot file is /boot/kernel/kernel
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: swap_pager: indefinite wait buffer: bufobj: 0, blkno: 102360, size: 4096
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: swap_pager: indefinite wait buffer: bufobj: 0, blkno: 112319, size: 4096
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: swap_pager: indefinite wait buffer: bufobj: 0, blkno: 102360, size: 4096
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: swap_pager: indefinite wait buffer: bufobj: 0, blkno: 112319, size: 4096
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: (da0:bt0:0:0:0): CCB 0xc63b9480 - timed out
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: spin lock 0xc13e1410 (smp rendezvous) held by 0xca059bc0 (tid 100547) too long
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: timeout stopping cpus
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: panic: spin lock held too long
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: cpuid = 3
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: KDB: stack backtrace:
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: #0 0xc0b0f96f at kdb_backtrace+0x4f
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: #1 0xc0ad65af at panic+0x16f
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: #2 0xc0ac17cf at _mtx_lock_spin_failed+0x3f
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: #3 0xc0ac1945 at _mtx_lock_spin+0x165
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: #4 0xc0f931aa at smp_tlb_shootdown+0x9a
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: #5 0xc0f9322c at smp_invlpg_range+0x1c
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: #6 0xc0f9588c at pmap_invalidate_range+0x6c
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: #7 0xc0f95a98 at pmap_qremove+0x58
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: #8 0xc0b57c9f at vfs_vmio_release+0x2f
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: #9 0xc0b58aec at brelse+0x4bc
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: #10 0xc0d2e44a at softdep_disk_write_complete+0x145a
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: #11 0xc0b59166 at bufdone_finish+0x26
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: #12 0xc0b594ad at bufdone+0x4d
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: #13 0xc0a358a8 at g_vfs_done+0x288
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: #14 0xc0b55329 at biodone+0x109
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: #15 0xc0a31c38 at g_io_schedule_up+0x88
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: #16 0xc0a324f1 at g_up_procbody+0x71
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: #17 0xc0aa243f at fork_exit+0xcf
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: Uptime: 1d20h1m1s
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: bt0: btdone - Attempt to free non-active BCCB 0xc63b95a0
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: Copyright (c) 1992-2014 The FreeBSD Project.
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: FreeBSD 9.3-RELEASE-p5 #0: Mon Nov  3 22:02:57 UTC 2014
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: gcc version 4.2.1 20070831 patched [FreeBSD]
```

Is the error above saying that the disk is too slow and then kernel panics?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2014)

```
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: swap_pager: indefinite wait buffer: bufobj: 0, blkno: 102360, size: 4096
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: swap_pager: indefinite wait buffer: bufobj: 0, blkno: 112319, size: 4096
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: swap_pager: indefinite wait buffer: bufobj: 0, blkno: 102360, size: 4096
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: swap_pager: indefinite wait buffer: bufobj: 0, blkno: 112319, size: 4096
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: (da0:bt0:0:0:0): CCB 0xc63b9480 - timed out
Nov 21 07:36:52 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: spin lock 0xc13e1410 (smp rendezvous) held by 0xca059bc0 (tid 100547) too long
```
There seems to be a problem with the disk that has your swap.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 21, 2014)

As an aside, note that a port rebuild _within_ a major version is entirely unnecessary.


----------

